# Bowhunting after gun season



## wolf (Jan 6, 2008)

I would like to know if Muledeer hunting right after gun season is any good ? Always filled tag in early season Oct. Are bucks still rutting and more visible than early season? Thanks Ed


----------



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

derr hunting after the orange mob is done is my favorite time to bowhunt. right at the end of dec.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nothing like a rutting buck, but belts this time of year are Money. You pick the biggest buck and shoot him!


----------



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

just shoot him easy as pie, sitting ducks, right over a corn pile, deer seem to like to "yard up as they say"


----------

